# extra long sawzall blades?



## iron (Mar 16, 2016)

anyone know of a sawzall blade longer than 12"? i need one that's probably closer to 14"-15" to get rid of a squeak in my stair stringers (i just need to cut some material away so it stops rubbing). in doing this, the blade will be nearly fully supported along the flimsy edge, so i don't think the extra length would cause it to bend.

not sure if you could take 2 blades and butt weld them together....


----------



## jb6l6gc (Mar 16, 2016)

the longest one I have is a 12" diablo blade, dont think they come any longer than that.  Don't see why you couldn't weld 2 together if you had too


----------



## Buzz Saw (Mar 16, 2016)

Weld 'em up.  Leave a small gap between the blades to get full penetration. Grind the weld flush and get to work.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Mar 17, 2016)

Would it be easier to pop up the stair and then remove the material?  I can just envision the blade catching, bending and scratching something you don't want scratched.


----------



## Buzz Saw (Mar 17, 2016)

Another option, if you can find one

Paws Off Tools BBS-12 12-Inch Small Extend-A-Blade https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000R81FC2/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_SlQ6wbH8SBGBB


----------



## semipro (Mar 17, 2016)

Maybe you could find a broken bandsaw blade and install a stiffener on the back edge.  Grind down the end to fit into your recip saw.

You might also be able to mod a hacksaw or other type of blade to fit in your recip saw.


----------

